# ndis0 interface (HP Pavillion)



## ToadD (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

i'm using a HP Pavilion dv6-1123ef laptop it not exist any native driver on FreeBSD for the integred Broadcom network card.

So i extracted the .sys and .inf form the .exe of this driver and i genereted the .ko file. I add line in my loader.conf file like :


```
ndis_load="YES"
if_ndis_load="YES"
bcmwl6_sys_load="YES"
bcmwl6_sys_name="/boot/kernel/bcmwl6_sys.ko"
```

and after rebooting, kldstat return that if_nids.ko, ndis.ko and bcmwl6_sys.ko was loaded. And when i run the ifconfig command, there is no ndis0 interface wich appear...only re0, fwe0, fwip0, lo0 interfaces.

So why my wireless card does net appear?

Tanks for helping !


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 8, 2010)

That *may* be one of the chipsets for which a new
driver works in the newer (stable 8?) version(s) of
Freebsd.  I tried ndis and failed; bought an edimax
usb stick which eventually I configured okay.  (Another
thread.) I am not sure but some thread might mention
a newer native driver v8 Freebsd at least. 
...
OTOH someone may answer who *has* gotten ndis to work.
There is also the mailing list(s) but I am unsure if
they have that specific information. (And the web...)
...
Additionally, if the modules load correctly, there
is the configuration of the ifconfig interface.
(rc.conf I think, if the command line works.)  See
maybe the large wireless threads existing?


----------



## ToadD (May 8, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> That *may* be one of the chipsets for which a new
> driver works in the newer (stable 8?) version(s) of
> Freebsd.  I tried ndis and failed; bought an edimax
> usb stick which eventually I configured okay.  (Another
> ...



Yeah i'm using the last STABLE version of FreeBSD. I precise i have this line in my rc.conf file : ifconfig_ndis0="WPA DHCP". In fact i followed a thread on the internet where is explain how to run a broadcom card on freebsd with ndis but it's not the same version of driver.

Indeed, buy an usb network card wich is natively supported on FreeBSD 8.0 is possible but i prefer be sure there is no way to run my net card before. On this, it would be nice if someone can advise me on the cheap usb network cards supported on FreeBSD box.


----------



## harishankar (May 8, 2010)

I don't know if ndis requires this, but for me my wireless worked only when I used this

```
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

replace wpi0 with ndis0. Might be worth trying


----------

